# Hawt black chicks....



## SFW (Dec 22, 2010)

Post Moor


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 22, 2010)

black chicks aint my thing, but i must admit, those are pretty fucking hott.


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 22, 2010)

I love it.  Need more.


----------



## M-Rods (Dec 24, 2010)

lovin the chocolate pussy


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## KelJu (Dec 24, 2010)

I've dropped my load to Mercury Orbitz so many times it's not even funny. 





mercury orbitz the dark side - Ebony sex video - Tube8.com


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 24, 2010)

VERY nice minO


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

damn mino...

the nips on the first one are Jo worthy. I would just flick those things and bite em.


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh WOW the chick in the pink with the boxing gloves on is fuckin sexy


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 29, 2010)

min0 lee said:


>


 Oh hell yes this is what I want to see more of


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## KelJu (Dec 29, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

Mother fucker mother fucker mother fucker. I just want to climb up in that shit and live there forever.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Retlaw (Dec 29, 2010)

My ex... may she rot in hell ! hope she see's them ! lol


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 29, 2010)

BUMP  ....  Anyone want her # ??


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Retlaw (Dec 29, 2010)

bump. lol...  i texed her blk ass and told her Id made her famous !


----------



## SFW (Dec 29, 2010)

she from elizabeth or newark??


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 29, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> bump. lol...  i texed her blk ass and told her Id made her famous !



bwahaha


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## ebn2002 (Dec 30, 2010)

I won't touch a black girl until they make an AIDS vaccine.

That hooker in the last post has some ass though!


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Retlaw (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> she from elizabeth or newark??



Haha...close bro. east orange !


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

very familiar with the area bro. I lived in Brooklyn for years and dated a chick from newark and irvington lol 

E.o. is fucked up man. South orange is nice though.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 30, 2010)

Those nips on that one min0 posted were kind of scary. Not into the jungle fever, I guess.


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 30, 2010)

Megan Good, Stacey Dash, Brianna Frost, and some whore named Miss Rabbit are probably the two hottest black chicks that come to my mind first.


Meagan Good:


















Stacey Dash and she's 41 IIRC:












Brianna Frost:

















Miss Rabbit:


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 30, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Those nips on that one min0 posted were kind of scary. Not into the jungle fever, I guess.



This deserves a negg, Im unable to do so right now so please consider any negg from other members as one of mine. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 30, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> This deserves a negg, Im unable to do so right now so please consider any negg from other members as one of mine. Thanks in advance.



I'll oblige you on that cause those bitches are HAWT!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 30, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> This deserves a negg, Im unable to do so right now so please consider any negg from other members as one of mine. Thanks in advance.



That fact that you are worried about my opinion on something REALLY deserves you a neg. I will definitely help you out with that on a reload.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 30, 2010)

vortrit said:


> That fact that you are worried about my opinion on something REALLY deserves you a neg. I will definitely help you out with that on a reload.



I think that was meant in all good fun. You can neg me back.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2010)

*Rosa Acosta*



Mr. Fantastico said:


>





ebn2002 said:


> I won't touch a black girl until they make an AIDS vaccine.
> 
> That hooker in the last post has some ass though!



Thats Rosa Acosta, she's from the Dominican Republic.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Dec 31, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I think that was meant in all good fun. You can neg me back.



I like to save most of my negativity and hatred for that taco munching menace Chico.


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

(Her weave is tore up but her ass is fuggin noice)


----------



## Burr (Jan 2, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> I won't touch a black girl until they make an AIDS vaccine.
> 
> That hooker in the last post has some ass though!




Ya, you might give her AID's


----------



## Burr (Jan 2, 2011)

Most of these pictures are damn nice, Very Nice!


----------



## Burr (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey, post some more pictures, the first ones looked nice


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>








YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Jan 9, 2011)

..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2011)

. . the only black chick I ever APd was this one time in cuba, she had green eyes! I paid her $20


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . the only black chick I ever APd was this one time in cuba, she had green eyes! I paid her $20



She ripped you off, the standard is $5-$10.


----------



## alink (Jan 9, 2011)

uhhh, they rock ... !!


----------

